# Please help with OC



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

So I would like to overclock my laptop CPU, which I was advised against. However, I would only like to overclock it by 200 MHz in order to be able to play a game I have. I have proper cooling, it's just that programs won't let me overclock and my BIOS has basically nothing you can do on it. If anybody has a good way of doing this, please help.
Also, if anybody has a way of overclocking an integrated GPU (yea I know, integrated sucks) it would be helpful, although I don't need it as much.

HP Pavilion dv5116nr 
AMD Mobile Sempron 3300+ Processor (2 GHz)
ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (128 MB)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops, and other OEM PC's, commonly have the Bios locked or severely limited to user adjustment to help prevent damage to their lower quality parts.
Laptops have enough problems dissipating heat and increasing stress only lends to a shorter than normal life.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes and Im aware of the risks. I know that it's possible but how?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

If your bios is locked to prevent OCing, then the only way to unlock it would to be to download and flash a new bios. You aren't going to find one from HP that allows you to OC, so that leaves you with third party bios programs, which, most likely, will brick your machine.

If its locked, it isn't going to OC.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If your BIOS is locked then you cannot overclock safely. SOftware that says it will help you overclock generally causes problems so I would not even mention any.

Secondly 200MHz will not make any difference what so ever. You either overclock to the max or you don't and since you can't you shouldn't even try.


----------

